
Virtual Reality Users Watch Helplessly as Another User Has In-Game Seizure - DanAndersen
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ne4myg/vrchat-seizure
======
VectorLock
Since VRchat lets users create arbitrary avatars its only a matter of time
before somebody creates a flickering avatar (like the Pokemon cartoon episode
that caused hundreds of seizures when broadcast in Japan) specifically
designed to cause seizures. With VRChat one could get very close to people
essentially filling their VR headset's display with their avatar, focused
directly into the victim's eyes by the VR's optics. Kind of scary-- the
promise and the peril of user-created content. Some trolls notoriously did
this by embedding Flash into an online forum for epileptics.

I wonder if it might be revealed if/when VR gets a wider adoption that VR's
unique photic environment might cause the triggering unique types of epilepsy.

